# Assenmacher Oil Change Funnel for VW/Audi: Nicely done



## jwbekens (Sep 29, 2005)

I am not affiliated with this vendor, but I bought myself this Assenmacher OFAUD1000 funnel. It's currently $33 plus shipping if you use the coupon below (TJS).

http://www.etooldirect.com/assenmacher-ofaud1000-audi-vw-bmw-mercedes-oil-filler-funnel.html

*Coupon code TJS will get you $10 off.*










It looks cheap in the photo, but boy was I wrong. Stupid expensive? You make the call.

I have been eyeing this for 3 years, since I own a BMW and 2 VWs and do my own oil changes, and this funnel fits VWs and BMWs. So, I was expecting a plastic funnel, but the part that attaches to the valve cover oil fill hole is abeautifully machined aluminum with a rubber gasket and spring mechanism for sure attachment to the valve cover. The funnel will hold way over 1 liter of oil at a time. I am impressed with the design and quality and heft of the aluminum and plastic. Here are some pictures.





































The end that slots into the oil fill hole from the red ring to the end is all aluminum.
Go ahead. You deserve it! It's not an HPA Hockey Puck or Haldex perfomance controller or switch or a Passat Dynaudio amplifier, but if you drive and do oil changes, it's a nice luxury. This thing will last at least 50 years. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*for nothing*

i cut a mobil1 bottle in half, fits right and the price was right.


----------



## jwbekens (Sep 29, 2005)

gmikel said:


> i cut a mobil1 bottle in half, fits right and the price was right.


I, too, have been doing the "cut the bottom off the plastic oil bottle" thing for many years. This is an upgrade. For me, a reward for 20+ years of DIY oil changes.


----------



## jwbekens (Sep 29, 2005)

The TJS $10 off coupon code still works, if anyone wants to help stimulate the economy. I have already used the funnel twice (TDI and the X3) and yes, it is a luxury, but a nice gift for the DIYer. Not as great as my Dynaudio amp, true, but more beneficial in the long run. Have a nice weekend! Too bad our forum sponsors don't sell this item.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Mmm, das macht sehr gute Assen!


----------

